# Sportsman and the dog 1845



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I posted this over in waterfowl but this is probably a more fitting place. 
Interesting read from 170 years ago.

https://archive.org/stream/dogandsportsman00skingoog#page/n41/mode/2up


----------

